# Another Zuki amp



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

As some of you know I stepped out and bought a couple of Zuki eleets and I definitely enjoy them. If you want to hear my car let me know and we can try and work something out. 

Well, I keep in contact with him and he sent me a pick of a new amps he is working on. I wanted to give you guys a sneak peak (with his permission)

I will also tell you what I know.
from Zuki
the amplifier is 38 watts x 4 at 8 ohms.
it is stable to 1/2 ohm in each channel and 1 ohm bridged.
not as sq oriented as the eleets, but is an answer to the spl guys wanting more volume without break up

my guesses
If you look at the pic you can see a few things. Bass remote, rca and speaker level inputs, rca out(?) I am not sure, but I think at one point he said this might have signal sensing turn on as well as the normal remote wire. Also looks to have more crossover setting... again these are all guesses... 


what do you think?


----------



## forty5cal1911 (Sep 11, 2006)

Me likey a LOT! Simple, straightforward and clean.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Using [email protected] and the simple doubling rule (doesn't apply exactly but for arguments sake) you're talking 560 x 4 @ 1/2 ohm. 

1120 x 2 @ 1 ohm  

Does it have build in fusing and if so, at what rating?

What size power/ground inputs?

I don't understand how/why these amps are rated this way. I don't care if someone thinks its irrelevant, I want to know what kind of power to expect out of the thing for my application if I'm going to buy one.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

great looking amp. not sure i like the blue on it. what kind of material is the blue part?


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> I want to know what kind of power to expect out of the thing for my application if I'm going to buy one.


x2 

That is the part I cannot overcome either.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

if the blue was black It would be the man.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

I love the layout, but I agree that black or all metal would be better than blue. How long is that thing, looks like about 20" or so?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the blue part might be some kind of plexi... knowing Zuki I am guessing it might light up.... my eleets have some seriously bright blue led's 

02blues-- not all amps double and I have no idea about how regulated the power supply is. 

I also agree with you about the power ratings, but it is not my company so I really don't get a choice in that 

honestly really hard for me to tell.... my current system is the highest quality car system I have had. I am running 40 watts total of Zuki power and it is plenty. I have only wanted more power once or twice


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

fredridge said:


> I also agree with you about the power ratings, but it is not my company so I really don't get a choice in that


I understand.  

So is there a release date set?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't see any fusing. How big are those +/- terminals?

Looks good, I'm much more interested in this one than the last one. More realistically 'usable' power outputs (from my point of view).

Reminds me of the Zapcos... just from the outside, of course.

<edit> I do like the clean layout, all connections on one side, etc.

The blue's gotta go.  Maybe it's swappable to match install color?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

would 2 channels bridged by enought to make a IDMAX 12" sweat if it were D2?


I think Zuki needs to stop teasing drop the 5 channel in my opinion he would be more likely to do a DIY amplifier over cadence.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

fredridge said:


> 02blues-- not all amps double and I have no idea about how regulated the power supply is.


Believe me, I know this. I'm running PG Xenons myself.  

But what is a consumer to expect. If I grab one of these and bridge it to a set of components and then blow the components who's fault is it?

They're only getting ????? watts? I can't even venture a guess at what kind of power I'm putting to the things. How can you match an amplifier to your system?

If I was trying to sell you a sportscar and it looked great and had a lot of features but I told you "it only has 35 horsepower but its underrated" what would that mean to you?

It would mean NOTHING.

I know this isn't your fault but I just don't get it. This whole thing makes no sense to me what-so-ever. Just because we all hate it when companies advertise max power or over rate their amplifiers doesn't mean we want every amp to be rated at either 1x10, 2x10, or 4x10 and just live with whatever it give us.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

man, i love the blue! Thats one sexy amp.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

ok, got a little more info for you

Amp will accept 1 gauge power and ground and 8 gauge speaker

might be rated at 8 ohm because 8 ohm studio monitors were used to design it

there are no fuses on the amps and no current limiting devices... so I am guessing you can just keep pushing it and pushing it and will just get hotter until which means you could fry it if you try hard enough... pretty much like an engine with no rev limiter

It does have auto signal sensing turn on

top is a blue plexi designed to avoid rattle and can be easily changed

the remote plug is on designed for a thumb device so each side of the amp can be adjusted from the drivers seat for gain and bass boost

and size is 26.5 x 11 x 2.5 inches

Hmmm... my wife wanted a new stereo in her car, she may need one of these


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

unpredictableacts said:


> would 2 channels bridged by enought to make a IDMAX 12" sweat if it were D2?


Who knows?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

is there a proto price on these? may be interested in a couple....piecing together a new set up and build just trying to piece together equiupment....may just keep the D2 oz me.....or go with a single W6.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

As people have asked earlier....price and when is this supposed to be released?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

02bluesuperroo - this answer is for you.... I just got word the amp "easily" doubles power as impedances reduce    


you numbers may have been correct


I am headed out and will be back later and try and have some more answer.... well as many as will be provided me LOL


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

I think that although it is annoying that the power ratings are so low, all that really needs to happen is for there to be a subjective review of the zuki amps, including a bench test. Like any under-rated amp, the possiblity for damaging your speakers is there. For example, there are many amps rated for 25 watts per channel that push closer to 75 watts per channel, a 200% increase in power, and no-one complains about their power ratings being low. This is because there actual power ratings are easy to come by. Like I said, there's a simple solution here. Someone get their hands on one and bench test the sucker. 

all things said and done, i agree that there is a lot more to an amplifier than it's power rating, so it doesn't really bother me that he won't list them at more than a couple watts.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

fredridge said:


> 02bluesuperroo - this answer is for you.... I just got word the amp "easily" doubles power as impedances reduce


Well if that's the case then they finally rated an amp for us.  

And at the same time, 1000x2 @ 1 ohm?    

I assume this thing is class a/b?

If so, it's going to draw like 200-250 amps.      

edit: i smell a $2000 MSRP too.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

DaveRulz said:


> I think that although it is annoying that the power ratings are so low, all that really needs to happen is for there to be a subjective review of the zuki amps, including a bench test.


I couldn't agree more. It just seems like that is something the company usually does for you. And from the OP's latest post, it seems that Zuki may agree with me.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

nice amp.

Wouldnt buy it without accurate specs and I'm most likely in the market.

Doesnt he understand that this marketing angle isn't profitable?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> Doesnt he understand that this marketing angle isn't profitable?


I mean, I can see if he's only targeting a niche market of people who don't really care about the specs but honestly, who is going to buy a 100w mono amp for *$2,000*? You have to give me SOMETHING to help explain why it is worth $2k.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I am not sure about the crossovers on this thing, but how important is the ability to bandpass to go active on an amp like this?

I was thinking the plexi is cool because getting something custom would probably be easy and could totally have graphics or anything else


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Using [email protected] and the simple doubling rule (doesn't apply exactly but for arguments sake) you're talking 560 x 4 @ 1/2 ohm.
> 
> 1120 x 2 @ 1 ohm



I'm just thinking out loud but what would the appeal be for an amp with ratings like that to someone running a three way front stage using 8 ohm drivers? It would appear that it likely has significant output at 1 ohm or a 1/2 ohm which would be great if I had a ground pounder with 10 subs in the back and there were no class D mono amps available. Two of these, one for the mids/tweets and one bridged for the midbass would give me 35 x 4 and 70 x 2 if I am understanding this correctly. 

Sometimes I think about buying an old Orion 225 HCCA just for old times sake but then I remember that in order realize its full potential, it needs to be run below 1 ohm which is something I cannot do with a 3 way active front. 

What am I missing?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

the rated power is not the selling point...its the quality and sound of the amp

i bet it puts out way more than what its "rated" for


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> i bet it puts out way more than what its "rated" for


Actually, that doesn't seem to be the case if all the info is correct. It is putting out "rated" power.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> the rated power is not the selling point...its the quality and sound of the amp
> 
> i bet it puts out way more than what its "rated" for


In that case, where are the guts shots?

I like it, outside of the blue it reminds me of the Outlaw PG limited edition amp (that's the big one of the two, right? or is it the Bandit?).

Juan


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

not sure this is really useful for anything, but here is a pic of some of the equipment he used for testing and eval..... at the very least you can see he has a lot of stuff and a messy sound room


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

fredridge said:


> not sure this is really useful for anything, but here is a pic of some of the equipment he used for testing and eval..... at the very least you can see he has a lot of stuff and a messy sound room


Are there any guts shots of any of the Zuki amps on the net? None at ampguts.


----------



## MrH (May 27, 2006)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Are there any guts shots of any of the Zuki amps on the net? None at ampguts.


Its forbidden fruit.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I bought an amp rated @ 12.5w per channel x 2 for a little over $400.00  

I guess, get one and give it a listen  

I'm happy with the one above I mentioned!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

fredridge said:


> 02bluesuperroo - this answer is for you.... I just got word the amp "easily" doubles power as impedances reduce


Yeah but 1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1 = 1

Without saying how much power it actually makes he's only limiting potential sales. SoundStream tried the same thing with the Lil Wonder and orion gave it a go with those chrome jobs in the early to mid 90s (the Concept series IIRC) and it didn't work for them either.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

CMR22 said:


> Sometimes I think about buying an old Orion 225 HCCA just for old times sake but then I remember that in order realize its full potential, it needs to be run below 1 ohm which is something I cannot do with a 3 way active front.
> 
> What am I missing?



That you'd have an ASSLOAD (it's a technical term  ) of headroom.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

MrH said:


> Its forbidden fruit.


I thought I remembered reading that. He sure as hell better never sell me one or I'll have pics on my host before the box stops smelling like the little brown truck.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Believe me, I know this. I'm running PG Xenons myself.
> 
> But what is a consumer to expect. If I grab one of these and bridge it to a set of components and then blow the components who's fault is it?
> 
> ...


I think you're a candidate for JL Audio, regulated power supplies, makes rated power into different ohm loads


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Amp is 26 1/2 inch by 11 inch by 2 1/2 inch.
Power & ground wires up to 1 awg
Speakers up to 8 awg

No fusing or current limiting on amp!

38 watts by 4 channels @ 8 ohms
amplifier is stable down to 1/2 ohm or 1 ohm [ bridged ] 

and finally, Fredridge on the first Zuki Eleets Amplifiers...

I also agree with you about the power ratings, but it is not my company so I really don't get a choice in that 

honestly really hard for me to tell.... my current system is the highest quality car system I have had. I am running 40 watts total of Zuki power and it is plenty. I have only wanted more power once or twice
__________________
Fredridge's Scion build:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13011

Fredridge's Scion SQ system:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17242

Simplicity in Sound's comments on the Zuki Eleets amps & Zuki subwoofers:
overall, it sounds pretty nice, i am deecntly impreseed by the Zuki gear, the amps seem to be well built, solid and dish out a lot of poewr, and the subs sound pretty nice, and really gets good transient response 

driving it back down to LA tommorow morning hhehe
__________________
www.simplicityinsound.com
DLS-Elemental Designs-Image Dynamics
DLS Norcal Rep 

 Here we go again !!


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

I would be very interested in buying one (or two, how do you even know?) if I had any idea how much power it could produce. Instead in a few months I'll be placing a huge order with Zed, because I'm able to match the amplifier power I need to my application. 

I don't get it... I'd love to buy one of these amps but have no idea how it will perform for my application, all I can do is speculate. 

Ratings ARE arbitrary, but at least provide a chart with power ratings and distortion instead of just picking a random point on it and calling it good.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

this amplifier was designed in response to the spl guys who wanted 

something that would keep up with bass wall slot port installs.

you know the cars/suv/things. 

six 18" drivers or whatever

with 4 doors 

and each door has eight 6" woofers in it 

and requires an amp for the door mids 

that can get loud and stay running.

it does not sound as good as my smaller amplifiers.

it fits many applications though.

like a gm truck with data-bus .

the amplifier accepts hi-level ins and has auto turn on sensing 

so it can be heart of a factory radio system and run a dvc 12 under a back seat 

and stay running when it is pushed.

this amp does not sound as good as the better zed amplifiers available

it just fits a audio-gear-abuser niche 

of 

ask amp for more than it can handle,or designed for

and expect not to break in the process kind of person.

the plexi can be changed to black smoke or tinted or clear.

it would cost a little more to make an aluminum cover with heatsink fins 

that would match the amp finish perfectly.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

You know what zuki... I just lost a whole lot more respect for you. Your attitude toward anyone who doesn't listen to music exactly the way you do is pretty damn piss-poor.

Sorry to see you act like this.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Hic said:


> I think you're a candidate for JL Audio, regulated power supplies, makes rated power into different ohm loads


I already have fully regulated amps.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

tRdoc said:


> You know what zuki... I just lost a whole lot more respect for you. Your attitude toward anyone who doesn't listen to music exactly the way you do is pretty damn piss-poor.
> 
> Sorry to see you act like this.


 His attitude


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

I just mean some of the derogatory comments he made in his post about people who wanted higher-power applications, or real-world power specifications. It's just his style and his history backs it up, but that last post of his really irritated me, intimating that anyone who wants more than 5W of power (ala his previous SQ amp) is abusing equipment and has unrealistic expectations for performance.

It's a very narrow view.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

He didnt come off that bad. Just kinda comical and dismissive of the spl people.. 

But Zuki, why not just tell us (who would probably want your better sounding amps)

and especially the SPL crowd (who would never buy an amp without knowing the power specs)

What we can expect in terms of average power. Maybe a birthsheet or something. I mean throw us a bone here.

Are you aiming for low power competition stuff by listing them as 5 watts a channel like the old "cheater amps" days? Can the people even compete if you wont list specs?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

tRdoc said:


> I just mean some of the derogatory comments he made in his post about people who wanted higher-power applications, or real-world power specifications. It's just his style and his history backs it up, but that last post of his really irritated me, intimating that anyone who wants more than 5W of power (ala his previous SQ amp) is abusing equipment and has unrealistic expectations for performance.
> 
> It's a very narrow view.


I kind of see where you're coming from with this. It's not just this one post. It's a vibe from numerous posts. It didn't effect me the way it did you, but I can see where you're coming from.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

I've never met an SPL guy who didn't really know how much power he was running.
In fact, don't you have to provide some kind of proof of the power you're running with your specific load configuration now?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

What do you think of Sound-n-Simplicity, Fredridge and Backwoods ?

Are they "Credible", do you believe them ?

Backwoods on "Zuki Eleets"...Here is a shortened review of the zuki eleets 4 channel amps.


I have used these amps on my martin logans in my house, as well as swapped them into 3 different current systemsalong with a couple sets of towers. 

For those that don't want an in depth review and are looking for a quick summation. This should tell you all you need to know. I am a collector of different audio products, and when I find a product I really enjoy, I can never bring myself to get rid of it. Some products that just will never escape my grasp, would be my genesis dual mono, my brax 2000.2 along with my ppi pc chrome amps. These are some of my alltime fav's and have ended up always swapping them back in, whenever I have tried others.

I also just received a Zapco DC1000.4, and couldn't decide what amp I wanted to use where. Hence the listening tests continued. For now, I am not gonna write up a long review explaining the differences I found in listening to different tracks. But, even with all the processing available on the DC amps, I have settled on using the zuki's in my main vehicle. 

I have always been impressed with the staging whenever I have used my genesis. Left and right has always been extremely clear and focused, resulting in a much more defined stage, and seemingly added depth. For tonality, I have been a large fan of the brax amplifiers, even without having a chance to audition them on some dyns (which everyone claims is an unstoppable combination). 

These zuki eleets seem to offer the best of both worlds. The stage is clear and defined, tonality, they seem to be some of the best sounding car amps I have ever used. Currently, I can't find anything that I haven't enjoyed when using these amplifiers. 

Between the punishment electrostats can dish out, along with the revealing ability of horns, these amps have continued to shine. These amps are able to have power on tap, and handle large impedance swings without turning into a giant ashtray.

The 2 channel amplifier, [ 12.5 watts x 2 ], that I bought, is also known as a 2.2 HV Linear Power - maximum power 1500 watts @ 4 ohms


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

words are nice, but I like numbers more. I like the reviews and the aesthetics of both zuki amps, but I wont buy an amp without knowing the average power.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Most people on here spend a considerable amount of time reseaching each driver purchase including reviewing T/S specs, examining response graphs, and modeling the driver on WinISD or a similar program _in addition _to looking for reviews from people who have tried that particular driver. In the case of these amps, all we have to go on are the reviews. No one is discrediting the reviews of the people you referenced but I would like more information as I examine and explore the different options. 

But, and this is a big but, it is his company and his product and he has every right to release whatever information he chooses to and not release what he does not feel needs to be disclosed. Personally, I would like to see more information on these amps but I respect his decision on how he is marketing his products.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

tRdoc said:


> I just mean some of the derogatory comments he made in his post about people who wanted higher-power applications, or real-world power specifications. It's just his style and his history backs it up, but that last post of his really irritated me, intimating that anyone who wants more than 5W of power (ala his previous SQ amp) is abusing equipment and has unrealistic expectations for performance.
> 
> It's a very narrow view.



He didn't offend me or come off as anything BUT to the point in the least bit. You know the type of *AUDIO ENTHUSIAST* he's talking about. You can hear them coming for a mile. And the *WORST * part about them is they have a *total lack of respect for ANYONE * especially those that could be *sleeping* at 2:30 AM. When they park in the convenience store parking lot, they don't turn the system down. They crank it up even louder so *EVERYONE KNOWS* they have a loud audio system.  

I live right across the street from a convenience store on a busy but not the busiest compared to some major roads. I experience this total lack of respect every day of my life. And at times it makes me *DISGUSTED* that my number one love is car audio. These are the people that ruin our hobby for the respectable ones.

Imagine this scenario. I'm in the back fiberglassing something or hand sanding in my garage, not making any noise, at 1 AM. Relative silence except for the chriping of crickets. Peaceful. Out of nowhere *BOOM BOOM BOOM* I look outside to see a car in the convenience store parking lot, no one is in it, but the driver is inside buying something. Does he know theres a something called a *volume control*? 

As I said, THIS is the impression audio systems places on people that don't know the full gamut of our hobby. And it disgusts me to think some people think that about me when they hear I'm into * "these car stereo systems"* as I've heard someone say. 

Now is ZUKI a hypocrite for providing them the equipment? Thats a business/personal ethics issue and I'm not touching it. But he does want a profitable business. I'm sure this amp is higher quality than most of the cookie cutter crap coming out of Asian factories these days.

And I LOVE the blue. It reminds me of a *SOUNDSTREAM* amp. But as said it can be one of several different colors. 

Yes I'm drinking my coffee right now...... and it's kickin' in.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Zuki's definitely entitled to his opinions, and his predjudices as well. He fits in quite well with several other users here who have the opinion that anyone who listens to music in a different way than they do is 'wrong' or perhaps even somehow less worthy. Who knows.

It's the polar opposite of the ignorant streetbeater crowd. Personally, I was considering that I might check out one of his amps in the future, since something like this offering might be more up my alley, but after his open mocking and derision of the very people he claims he designed this amp for, I've made the decision that I'll look elsewhere. There are hundreds of possibilities out there for amplification that will suit my needs/desires. I don't need to buy from someone who openly mocks them.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

GlasSman said:


> Now is ZUKI a hypocrite for providing them the equipment? Thats a business/personal ethics issue and I'm not touching it. But he does want a profitable business.


I think his marketing stance of not providing accurate specs is hindering his profits. Many people think the amps look great and they got good reviews. Id like one of his all black (non boomboom) amps but I refuse to buy them without knowing what I'm really getting.

If hes planning to provide a spl amp, I cant imagine any of those guys spending a pretty penny, as these are not cheap, to buy an amp they dont know will provide the power theyre looking for. 

I dont get the spl thing much but I do know their angle is "I got 3 dd blah blah with a 3000 watt amp and the thing hits 141db". They live on numbers. So I just dont understand this angle.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you actually support ground pounders that unnecessarily disturb the peace and defame our hobby?


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

No, I hate those guys and I live in Newark, theyre all over. The shop around me hates their clientèle cus they usually want 2 jl w7s in a ported box and a jl 1000/1 with no headunit, front speakers or other amps. 

Unless you werent asking me.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> He didn't offend me or come off as anything BUT to the point in the least bit. You know the type of *AUDIO ENTHUSIAST* he's talking about. You can hear them coming for a mile. And the *WORST * part about them is they have a *total lack of respect for ANYONE * especially those that could be *sleeping* at 2:30 AM. When they park in the convenience store parking lot, they don't turn the system down. They crank it up even louder so *EVERYONE KNOWS* they have a loud audio system.
> 
> I live right across the street from a convenience store on a busy but not the busiest compared to some major roads. I experience this total lack of respect every day of my life. And at times it makes me *DISGUSTED* that my number one love is car audio. These are the people that ruin our hobby for the respectable ones.
> 
> ...


What could you possibly be hinting at  

Actually, the fact that he made another amp is pretty kewl !! [ more than 5 watts, ask and you shall receive ! ].


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I agree that the strategy of putting 5 watts x 2 is silly...but lets lay off the guy. Hey if you dont want to buy his amps...then dont. Move on. Why are we arguing about it. To each his own. This thread should have never made it past page 1.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Hic said:


> What could you possibly be hinting at
> 
> Actually, the fact that he made another amp is pretty kewl !! [ more than 5 watts, ask and you shall receive ! ].


I ask for specs for the selfish reason that I would like these amps. I dont care if I have to sign paperwork to never tell a sole.



waiting......


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Could we make a guess as to what it might do?

Do your amps have 1 awg power connections?

Is your amp 1/2 ohm stable ?

I think it's safe to say your Ring Radiators are not going to cut out at high volumes if you choose to go that route !

excerpt:
Amp is 26 1/2 inch by 11 inch by 2 1/2 inch.
Power & ground wires up to 1 awg
Speakers up to 8 awg

No fusing or current limiting on amp!

38 watts by 4 channels @ 8 ohms
amplifier is stable down to 1/2 ohm or 1 ohm [ bridged ] 

Do some math, divide 8 ohms by 2 and multiply 38 watts by 2, keep going !!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I can approximate with this model using a x2 equation but I was referring to the all black "sq" based amps which he states "sound better" which is covered up like the JFK conspiricy.

Im not badmouthing his products or his attitude, Hes been very helpful in PMs and has a wealth of knowledge and seems to make quality amps, I just need more info before I purchase. So since he isnt willing to do this, I have to pass. Which is how many feel. Im sure he would rather us buy his amps unless hes catering to some sort of elitist group of people who think specs dont matter.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> No, I hate those guys and I live in Newark, theyre all over. The shop around me hates their clientèle cus they usually want 2 jl w7s in a ported box and a jl 1000/1 with no headunit, front speakers or other amps.
> 
> Unless you werent asking me.


NO I was commenting to tRdoc. You just posted before I could submit. And I do agree with the marketing mindset with those customers wanting to see 2000 WATTS not 15 watts. they just won't understand. They don't have the capacity to understand that. but an comment was made that i feel is overlooked. He wants to sell these things by the reviews. Proof is in the pudding so to speak.

And I can see the dillema of owning a shop and the bulk of clientel is disturbing the peace. But it is a business. Someone else will provide them with that service. 

Eric Holdaway from USD Audio that is very well known for high quality SQ systems said he has no problem installing 2 18's and a 2000 watt amp if thats what the customer wants. But he'd rather install a nice Aperiodic system that reproduces accurate low freuencies.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you ever heard of the brands mentioned by "Backwoods", are they any good to you?

Genesis Dual Mono, Brax, ...

Do you value Backwoods opinion?

Have you heard any of Zuki's CD's?

Does he seem to like "Sound Quality"?

If you want to go down in history, buy the friggin amp and post pics at amp guts !


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Hic said:


> Have you ever heard of the brands mentioned by "Backwoods", are they any good to you?
> 
> Genesis Dual Mono, Brax, ...
> 
> ...


Yeah, there's a bunch of info on those amps like specs and stuff  

Do I value his opinion, sure, but is it enough for me to drop $400 into some magical mystery machine? No, I work in the non-profit field.

Edit: this is really going nowhere but back and forth. I wish zuki good luck with his amps and if someone ever manages to bench these, then he may very well have another customer.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Have you ever thought about testing ?

Perhaps someone could use a multimeter and give you "real" world numbers !

I personally don't see anyhting wrong with using whatever amplifier works for you !

Be it "Boss Audio" or "Brand X"


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Hic said:


> Have you ever thought about testing ?
> 
> Perhaps someone could use a multimeter and give you "real" world numbers !
> 
> ...


I dont have the cash to debunk a "5 watts" power rating. If someone else does, Id be very interested in the results. I think I said all there is for me to say on the subject.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Hic said:


> Do some math, divide 8 ohms by 2 and multiply 38 watts by 2, keep going !!


Please see post *#3*  



02bluesuperroo said:


> Using [email protected] and the simple doubling rule (doesn't apply exactly but for arguments sake) you're talking 560 x 4 @ 1/2 ohm.
> 
> 1120 x 2 @ 1 ohm
> 
> ...


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

We should get someone to buy it, send it to npdang to test it, and then have the person who bought it sell it. If they lose $100 on the deal, then whoever volunteers before-hand splits the difference to make it up to the original buyer. I would do it, if I had any money.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

02bluesuperroo said:


> We should get someone to buy it, send it to npdang to test it, and then have the person who bought it sell it. If they lose $100 on the deal, then whoever volunteers before-hand splits the difference to make it up to the original buyer. I would do it, if I had any money.


Maybe you could test all the CD's everyone is waiting to receive to find out what they are waiting for  

I don't believe what eveyone is posting about them, I think they all have really bad hearing problems? How bout you?

Now that he has made an amp that appeals to those who want more power and less "sound quality", I say based on previous posts from guys on this forum, you might want to "Ante up" !

You know he is into Sq, so you can guess that his new amp is biased towards that !


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Hic said:


> Maybe you could test all the CD's everyone is waiting to receive to find out what they are waiting for
> 
> I don't believe what eveyone is posting about them, I think they all have really bad hearing problems? How bout you?
> 
> ...


I meant bench test for power, and he said himself it wasn't biased towards SQ.

Have you even been following along?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

If it looks like a duck, and it walks like a duck and it quacks like a duck  

How to put this...If I'm in the woods and I see huge tracks that lead up to a tree, then there are scrapings on the tree which is a couple of feet in diameter, up above, a good 8 foot is a nibbled branch...

But....and this is a big but, NO ONE, tells me there is a buck in the area, what should I do? 

1/2 ohm stable, 1 awg pwr wire, etc.., Decisions,Decisions


----------



## MrH (May 27, 2006)

lol This is all very amusing.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL.... this is hilarious.... 

Zuki </> eD????       


I will say this.... TRdoc, I am actually not sure you know his "attitude" you might or might not, but this is still the interwebz 

either way Zuki is a big boy and if he wants to defend himself he can. He is on the interwebz and may even be reading this thread right now  

I have asked several times why the amps "sound" louder than 5wpc and what are they really....he keeps saying they are 5wpc so at some point I just stopped asking.... if that's not enough power you should buy something else.... On the other hand Zapco spends quite a lot of time in their manual explaining why their amps "sound" louder than they are rated.... I have no idea if theirs is marketing, hype or truth, but they have a great reputation.

I will do my best to be at the next local meet and anyone can hear my 40 watts and decide if it is enough for them.... if not buy more amps or something with more power

I do find it funny that these two amps are so opposite end of the spectrum


----------



## MrH (May 27, 2006)

On his website, it says designed in the U.S. Who actually builds them? Any close up pics of the front of the eleets, does it have crossovers? What are the dimensions and weight of the three eleets?


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

all of my amplifiers are designed to deliver the wattage given/rated

at a 

"minimum" gain setting.

this is the lowest setting (farthest counter clockwise direction)

you can turn the gain knobs on the amplifier

as tested / designed using

a set of apogee mini grand home speakers 

and that denon 1650 ar cd player 

you see hooked up to the new amplifier.


____________________

in picture

i have the new amp hooked to a set of alon v home speakers.

if you look closely at the wires connected to the new amp. (second picture)

it has a seperate woofer/mid / tweeter speaker wire for each driver

hooked to each side of the amplifier 

and amp is in a 2 channel bridged mode


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

not sure who builds them... Zuki designed them himself

There were some great pics on the original Zuki amps thread. I think backwoods posted them, but looks like they are gone. I can't really access mine to get all that info, but

does have crossovers, high and low pass, not capable of running active without outboard crossover if that's what you are asking..

dimensions..... not sure, but I think it was something like 18x10x3 and I think they weigh about 10 pounds.

this was all by memory, I may be getting another when when I can afford it, I just picked up and frx-456 so I can go active




MrH said:


> On his website, it says designed in the U.S. Who actually builds them? Any close up pics of the front of the eleets, does it have crossovers? What are the dimensions and weight of the three eleets?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> all of my amplifiers are designed to deliver the wattage given/rated
> 
> at a
> 
> ...


Well that explains it. 

I don't quite understand why it's so wrong to market amps to particular crowds? There are plenty or brands out there doing the same thing and they do EXACTLY the same thing. Does anyone need examples?

If as much attention is put on the types of connectors, then I can only hope for just as good of construction internally. I applaud zuki for openly admitting these amps don't sound as good as the ZED amps, and not just his own. 

So zuki- this was the mystery amp for $300 that you were trying to use up the extra heatsink material from a custom customer correct?

Maybe someday I can afford the eleet series.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

that new line does look sweet. 

The eleets do not put out enough power to run a pair of jbl 15's, but his mono amp sure does. 100 watts  makes them work.

As far as volume, I'm getting plenty of volume from them on my b&c horns and 64ndl's...Don't think I have ever heard as loud of a full range system before, so they have enough power for those. 

I really still hold his eleet amplifiers in high regard, and there aren't many amps that I would swap in place, atleast not within twice the price. 

He told me the same thing about the mono amp, that it is more spl oriented then sq, and I have only used it on subs, and have absolutely no complaints about it so far. 

Someday, maybe someone will have one tested, or take internal pics, but, like many companies, you void your warranty for opening one up, hence why people are so hesitant.

Think about it, a new amp company comes out, no one knows much about them, so at that point, there is no basis for reliability, would you want to void your warranty just for internal pics so other people could see?

Now you see why users don't want to open one up. 

Plus, Zuki has been so helpful with those that have purchased or expressed interest in his amps, that you tend to respect his wishes. 

why bite the hand that feeds? If he is going above and beyond in helping, and you are happy with his product, then what more could an owner want?

I have discussed at length many times with him about getting his amps atleast bench tested, and he has given me the same answer each time, that he does not want to do it, and feels it is not of the utmost importance. There are so many numbers flying around, that really are only approximations on rated power, that he feels more comfortable doing business on the basis of reputation and user experiences. 

They are good amps. When I first put them in, I was very amazed at their ability and output. I have had them in use now for a while, and will not say they are the "best ever made", but have surpassed most every amp I have used in it's price range, and feel comfortable in saying that the performance cannot be beat in the under 1k range, and if it can, I have not noticed or used the amp that does beat it.

Zed seems to be a very popular benchmark in the budget realm, and as some know, I like zed amps, but am not a die hard follower. They perform, and last a long time, which automatically makes them a great buy, but I prefer the eleets over the zeds I have used. 

As far as reliability goes in comparison, I cannot comment, as I have only had them for the summer so far, and do not feel that is a long enough term to comment. We'll see after an Ohio winter, and follow it up going into another hot summer.

If you all remember his warehouse sale, you'll remember that he has quite the stock of equipment, and his home audio addiction is pretty extreme as well, in fact, makes me jealous, and I have a slight addiction to the audio hobby as well. 


As far as buying based purely on subjective reviews, check out your current systems, and think of how often you have purchased based on the review and not so much on hard data. I have tested many speakers that do not match the published specs, and in fact, am currently upset with peerless because I have a beautiful set of 4.5" drivers here, that test significantly different. They sound wonderful, but there are differences in the fr as a result, and require seperate eq'ing. 


I wish he would give me the A-O.K. to have some benched and maybe even some internal pics posted, but, it is his diecision.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I personally like the way this new amp looks. Nice, clean, and simple. As for the power rating the 560-600 X 4 @ 1/2 ohm seems to be about right. And that's some SERIOUS power.

Zuki, do you have any idea on a price for this new amp yet?


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> As for the power rating the 560-600 X 4 @ 1/2 ohm seems to be about right.


If definitely jives with the input blocks as well as the lack of on board fusing.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

durwood said:


> Well that explains it.
> 
> I don't quite understand why it's so wrong to market amps to particular crowds? There are plenty or brands out there doing the same thing and they do EXACTLY the same thing. Does anyone need examples?
> 
> ...



 no. that heatsink was polished.

this amplifier was designed

just to give a spl type vehicle, 

(the kind which uses many/multiple driver/mids in each door.)

a way to wire up all the drivers 

and still not drop imedance so low. 

that the amp shut down trying to run them


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> no. that heatsink was polished.
> 
> this amplifier was designed
> 
> ...


ah ok. I understand. thansk for the clarification.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fredridge said:


> at the very least you can see he has a lot of stuff and a messy sound room


If your creative lair is always spotless then you ain't getting any work done


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

chad said:


> If your creative lair is always spotless then you ain't getting any work done


Same goes for knickers


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Rudeboy said:


> Same goes for knickers


Damn skippy.

I have these shorts with the crack stained for life with mulberry stains that came down from the trees while mowing, a permanent "**** stain" if you may.

Which nicely matches the "grey paint explosion experience" on the front and the Gorilla Grip glue, and the burn holes, and chlorine stains, and god only knows what else. 

They are my faves


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i am giong to redesign this amplifier 

to be more stable into lower impedance bridged configurations 

and add the bandpass crossover since so many have inquired about that.

so i need atleast another month to get these modifications completed,

and then tested

before i will have a guesstimate on a final amplifier cost.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> i am giong to redesign this amplifier
> 
> to be more stable into lower impedance bridged configurations
> 
> ...


any update on this?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

He's in his dungeon tinkering...and making CD's for people.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Those CD's are EXCELLENT!!!!!!  

I'm also curious if there will ever be an ELEETS 2 channel amp to match the 4 channel, 5 channel, and mono offerings?? Patrick, any word on this?


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

the 2 channel is almost complete ......... ready for testing


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Send it my way!! I'll test her out for you!!! Heheeee!!! Can't wait for the test!!! 




zukiaudio said:


> the 2 channel is almost complete ......... ready for testing


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

zukiaudio said:


> the 2 channel is almost complete ......... ready for testing


A two channel and your 5 channel that you were supposed to come out with would be GREAT for the 3 way active front plus sub setup that I want to use in one of my cars. The 5 channel is still coming out as well correct?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

just thought I would update this thing with some pics of the updated amp...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

3 BLUE LED's!!!! What's better (more annoying) than one? 


THREE


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> 3 BLUE LED's!!!! What's better (more annoying) than one?
> 
> 
> THREE


No more rummaging around in a dark trunk !!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Hic said:


> No more rummaging around in a dark trunk !!


Except blue destroys your night vision... May as well put UV purple ones in there 

Or better yet, when the amp turns on have it say "bling" thru the speakers


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

chad said:


> 3 BLUE LED's!!!! What's better (more annoying) than one?
> 
> 
> THREE


I have it on pretty good authority that you are looking at an LED tribute to the holy trinity. What's so annoying about that Mr. I'm going straight to hell?


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

all i can think of when i see those LED's is

"Mi Vida Loca"


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

chad said:


> Or better yet, when the amp turns on have it say "bling" thru the speakers


Or cha-ching ba-da-bling! 

[OT]
The New Years ball in Times square has been rebuilt this year and is now lit with a gazillion Luxeon LEDs.
[/OT]


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

durwood said:


> Or cha-ching ba-da-bling!
> 
> [OT]
> The New Years ball in Times square has been rebuilt this year and is now lit with a gazillion Luxeon LEDs.
> [/OT]


I think one of the nations large Christmas trees was converted over to LED too and the money savings in electricity was staggering!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Rudeboy said:


> What's so annoying about that Mr. I'm going straight to hell?


I got kicked out of hell.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

chad said:


> 3 BLUE LED's!!!! What's better (more annoying) than one?
> 
> 
> THREE


It's part of the triforce, duh.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

aside from all this LED stuff, is an amp with no fuses even safe? I mean, couldn't one small accident essentially burn it up? If this amp isn't designed for the SQ oriented listener, whats the point of not putting any? And aside from that, do any of you guys complain that your amps DO have fuses because it degrades the sq?


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

The three LEDs remind me of the PG Ti amps. 

Regardless....price, release date and actual output are what interests me.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I kinda like the LED's...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

drocpsu said:


> aside from all this LED stuff, is an amp with no fuses even safe? I mean, couldn't one small accident essentially burn it up? If this amp isn't designed for the SQ oriented listener, whats the point of not putting any? And aside from that, do any of you guys complain that your amps DO have fuses because it degrades the sq?


Some believe the fuse at the battery protects it, so all's good


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

kevin k. said:


> I kinda like the LED's...


X 2  

plus if Chad was able to see them through that carpetted cover than those would be some bright LEDS!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

drocpsu said:


> aside from all this LED stuff, is an amp with no fuses even safe? I mean, couldn't one small accident essentially burn it up? If this amp isn't designed for the SQ oriented listener, whats the point of not putting any? And aside from that, do any of you guys complain that your amps DO have fuses because it degrades the sq?


My 500/5 has no fuses on it, many amps do. JL recommends a 50 amp fuse for protection, it's up to the owner.

For that matter, my toaster does not have a fuse either


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i did the triangle of blue led 

to duplicate the lights on my krell amplifiers


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

CMR22 said:


> Regardless....price, release date and actual output are what interests me.


^ What about the first two items Zuki? I won't push my luck with the third.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

zukiaudio said:


> i did the triangle of blue led
> 
> to duplicate the lights on my krell amplifiers


Krell uses blue LED's ?!?!?!

Classy


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.soundstagelive.com/factorytours/bluecircle/


http://www.passlabs.com/

http://buy.audiogon.com/cgia/cls.pl?ampstran&1202916055

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-MARANTZ-SM...ryZ39783QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice !! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I don't mind a soft blue meter like the marantz or the Mac lines, even blue flourescent. But hyper blue LED screams one both of these words/phrases to me IMHO.

Gaudy
Attention Whore

And if I just HAD to have a piece in my home I would immediately tape over it with gaff tape till the warrnaty expires and swap the LED's out or order it with adifferent color LEDs. It would certainly affect my purchase decision, lets just say that. It's distracting and borderline uncomfortable in a dark room and it has been studied and doccumented.

Chad


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

chad said:


> I don't mind a soft blue meter like the marantz or the Mac lines, even blue flourescent. But hyper blue LED screams one both of these words/phrases to me IMHO.
> 
> Gaudy
> Attention Whore
> ...


It's an amp.............. that lives in your trunk. 

Not a head unit, not an in dash EQ. Interesting priorities if you ask me. 

Juan


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

i hate blue, and i hate other companys that use blue including mac. it looks so tacky. what color does every piece of crap ricer addon on light up?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

OldOneEye said:


> It's an amp.............. that lives in your trunk.
> 
> Not a head unit, not an in dash EQ. Interesting priorities if you ask me.
> 
> Juan


Note that I posted that after he posted links of audiophile amps using blue lighting schemes, which I eluded to.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I like the blue led's and like them on my eleets also.... Chad you doing ok today, you seem in a bit of a pissy mood..... Holidays getting to you????

Honestly, not sure what it is for me, but been a little pissy myself lately.


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

fredridge said:


> I like the blue led's and like them on my eleets also.... Chad you doing ok today, you seem in a bit of a pissy mood..... Holidays getting to you????
> 
> Honestly, not sure what it is for me, but been a little pissy myself lately.


I think it is just Chad being Chad....he is just cocky because he now has a decent looking cargo area and mine looks like wet ass.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

fredridge said:


> Chad you doing ok today, you seem in a bit of a pissy mood..... Holidays getting to you????


He just found out he's going to hell. That'll ruin your day every time.


----------



## CaseyWalsh (Jul 25, 2005)

Hey - It turns out you can make those McMeters any color you like...

http://picasaweb.google.com/CaseyWalsh/Parts/photo#5124014800329049234


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fredridge said:


> I like the blue led's and like them on my eleets also.... Chad you doing ok today, you seem in a bit of a pissy mood..... Holidays getting to you????
> 
> Honestly, not sure what it is for me, but been a little pissy myself lately.


Nah, I just have a blue LED pet peeve, I'll stop being derogatory  



unpredictableacts said:


> I think it is just Chad being Chad....he is just cocky because he now has a decent looking cargo area and mine looks like wet ass.



Dude, what happened you your hatch? Switch things around?

Chad


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL, no worries, just seemed a little more than normal..... now I know if I want to mess with you I can post pics of bright blue led's 


I do expect you will keep the sarcasm though 



chad said:


> I'll stop being derogatory
> 
> Chad


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

fredridge said:


> LOL, no worries, just seemed a little more than normal..... now I know if I want to mess with you I can post pics of bright blue led's


I used to do a bunch of close work with Peavey, right when I left the scene they came out with the new CS line and I took some out to give them the 'ol "Italian Chamois" I plugged them in set up some initial seatings on the DSP and let them rip, they used th most god awful bright blue LED's for SIGNAL PRESENCE INDICATORS. They literally hurt your eyes and blurred out the whole status area thus not allowing me to see when they were clipping so I could set my limiters  i had to use 2 way radios and another guy on top of the amp to let me know when to pull the threshold back  

Lots of gaff tape are used on those  and the new crest 9000 series pro amps. Theater people HATE them because of the blue LED's because they are soo bright at that end of the spectrum that in a dark theater you can see them flashing if they are anywhere NEAR the stage and not taped over. patrons actually complain!

I contacted Peavey and said "those blue signal lights" and the immediately said YEAH, THEY ARE COOL AREN'T THEY? When I explained the ergonomics they were shocked, I don't thing the newer versions are like that  A ton of people went nuts. 

So yeah, if you want to get me good, just post up a display of bright blue LED's and watch me shake my head 

Now the turquoise ones are pretty and some of the blue-green ones are cool. White ones with the lenses ground down are great for meter lighting especially if you toss an amber one or two in the mix diffused. But you cant go wrong with red-green-yellow


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chad said:


> Dude, what happened you your hatch? Switch things around?
> 
> Chad



I have My DD S4 under the cover and my A3 under the backseat.....and this just sitting in the cargo area screwed down.








Looks like ass, but I am getting where i want everything to be.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Looks like ass, but I am getting where i want everything to be.


Excellent plan, doing any work over the holidays or waiting it out?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

chad said:


> Excellent plan, doing any work over the holidays or waiting it out?


Yup I finished the chevy console in the install gallery as well as about 90% done with a ported enclosure for a eD 13AV.2( lacks carpet but done being built).......I have a few projects for others lined up so I put my car on hold.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Got any pics of the 13AV.2 ?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> Yup I finished the chevy console in the install gallery as well as about 90% done with a ported enclosure for a eD 13AV.2( lacks carpet but done being built).......I have a few projects for others lined up so I put my car on hold.


Hear ya, I just finished a restoration of an amp and am doing a project for work over break, still have no grilles


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

CMR22 said:


> ^ What about the first two items Zuki? I won't push my luck with the third.







pm sent


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Hic said:


> Got any pics of the 13AV.2 ?


Ill have some up around noon.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Looking forward to the pics !


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

Here are a couple more pics... You can see more Of Zuki's Sound room....I like the flat speaker wire, might be nice for running along floors and such to avoid bumps... looks like it is Goertz


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

to who ever it was who was inquiring about the zuki spl amplifier

my computer experienced a problem and i lost every e-mail.

i will try and answer what i can.

the zuki spl amplifier was intended for the noise/spl cars over at the shop. the cars with eight 6" drivers and 3 tweeters per door in a 4 door car/suv

lately i tried to push the amplifier and test it by connecting it using goertz speaker cables

playing dynamic music through the amplifier using only a denon cd player and no pre amp , the amplifier will draw an average of 40 to 60 amps with periodic higher draws on very loud/dynamic musical passages in a bridged mode with gain at minimum setting

i also for s&g connected 3 sets of home speakers to the amplifier in bridged mode and left it to play all night to see if it would have any issues. 
which only resulted in warm heatsinks the next day.

i know these are not real conditions, testing 
for a kid who wants to impress an intersection while sitting at a red light
but i hope it gives you some idea.

the amplifier accepts hi-level /speaker wire ins and aswell as rca 
and has an auto sensing feature which can turn the amplifier on 
without an amp lead wire if needed (oem gm cars/trucks head-units)
the amplifier accepts 0-gauge power and ground current cabling 
and upto 8 gauge speaker wire if you want and cost 280.00

if i have not answered all your questions please just re-email me an we can talk about what ever i overlooked.

sorry for the delay.

thank you.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i accidentally included some cd's with your amplifier purchase.


i hope this is not a problem.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i would like to thank everyone who helped me reach my sales goal ,

even before the electronics show next week.

now that i have accomplished this goal. 

the zuki spl amplifier will return to a regular internet price of 360.00 

this will not cover s/h ......which will depend on your zipcode.

the regular priced zuki spl amplifier will also have a nicer dress box 

than what those who purchased a discounted amplifier box received.

although the spl amplifier itself, 

is and will be exactly the same performance in all other regards.

i am working on a matching mono amplifier in this spl style heatsink.

the mono version will not be of the same quality 

as the eleets series mono amplifiers.

i am also finishing up work on a aluminum cone 10" and 12" 

small sealed enclosure woofer 

which will work in harmony with this spl line. 

woofers will be available after consumer electronics show aswell.

thank you once again, very much 

to everyone who has chose to run zuki amplifiers .


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone who is still on the fence !

This is what has been said about the "Zuki Eleets"

Edit:

yes, I'm sure that it takes 10X the amount of power to deliver double the audible volume. Thats physics.

Yes, it will do 1ohm loads stereo, non bridged. It has on the box (if you notice the pictures of the box) that it is rated at 10W x 2 @ 2ohms. Naturally, that means bridged. I'm sure it could do more, but Patrick explained it to me this way: audio signals on speakers end up causing the impedance to change all over the place, not just 2 or 1, or 4. Its dynamic, just like the music. Therefore, this amp can handle it, provided its not a dead short or infinite load. Since the amp lacks protection circuitry that will shut it down if you cross a wire, it is best to not do so! His intention on not having those protection circuits in place was that they diminish the sound in a unique way. By limiting the output of the power supply (controlling the draw), you also limit what the amp can do with the top end of the frequency spectrum. In other words, when a woofer or subwoofer starts pulling on the power supply, diminishing your available rail voltage, the first thing to go in terms of sound quality is the top end, not the low end. This means the amp starts to sound veiled, or loses its sparkle and air. By not incorporating these circuits, the amp must be more carefully installed and double-checked, but the payoff is better, more consistent sound, because the power supply will simply draw more and more and more until the need is satisfied, or the amp is cooked (it takes a dead short, or an infinite load for some time, as I've found).

It is a 24 dB/OCT x-over 

The lowpass dial shows - 30hz, 200hz, and 500hz clockwise
There is an in-out switch that goes in for low-pass, and out for high-pass. 
The bass Eq dials in at - 0dB, 10dB, and 18dB. I don't recall what it is centered at, I'll find out for you. 
The Highpass dial shows - 15hz, 70hz, and 200hz
The level signal dial shows - 5v, 2.5v, and .3v

This is repeated for channels 3 and 4, as well.

Is that sufficient? (other then the fact I don't remember the bass EQ frequency center,...)

This amp also has dual everything inside, naturally. Two power coils, capacitance rails, voltage rails, etc. I'm not an amp expert, but essentially its like a pair of engines in there. Sweet.


legend, I'd say 1% is audible. As discussed before, distortion does a lot more then become audible, though. It veils the top end, and ruins a system's air and sparkle. Since it puts out 10W @ 2ohms bridged @ .005% thd, we can see that there is plenty of power if you are willing to increase the distortion beyond whats rated. This amp has no circuitry that protects it against over-running, so it won't have that veil effect, even when pushed hard.

Zuki's amp doesn't use this phenomenon for better SQ. All amps deal with variable impedances. What is important is that thanks to this phenomenon, the whole watts issue just becomes moot, because the load is dynamic, the power is dynamic, and everything changes all the time. Amps don't power lightbulbs, so wattage isn't really that important. Having plenty of room to play the music you want to play, at the volume you want to play,...that is important, IMO. So, nominal power with a TON of headroom would be ideal, right?

Here is a shortened review of the zuki eleets 4 channel amps.


I have used these amps on my martin logans in my house, as well as swapped them into 3 different current systemsalong with a couple sets of towers. 

For those that don't want an in depth review and are looking for a quick summation. This should tell you all you need to know. I am a collector of different audio products, and when I find a product I really enjoy, I can never bring myself to get rid of it. Some products that just will never escape my grasp, would be my genesis dual mono, my brax 2000.2 along with my ppi pc chrome amps. These are some of my alltime fav's and have ended up always swapping them back in, whenever I have tried others.

I also just received a Zapco DC1000.4, and couldn't decide what amp I wanted to use where. Hence the listening tests continued. For now, I am not gonna write up a long review explaining the differences I found in listening to different tracks. But, even with all the processing available on the DC amps, I have settled on using the zuki's in my main vehicle. 

I have always been impressed with the staging whenever I have used my genesis. Left and right has always been extremely clear and focused, resulting in a much more defined stage, and seemingly added depth. For tonality, I have been a large fan of the brax amplifiers, even without having a chance to audition them on some dyns (which everyone claims is an unstoppable combination). 

These zuki eleets seem to offer the best of both worlds. The stage is clear and defined, tonality, they seem to be some of the best sounding car amps I have ever used. Currently, I can't find anything that I haven't enjoyed when using these amplifiers. 

Between the punishment electrostats can dish out, along with the revealing ability of horns, these amps have continued to shine. These amps are able to have power on tap, and handle large impedance swings without turning into a giant ashtray.


As far as tonality, these amps present a very smooth upper end, even with the ribbons I use in my bookshelves. They may not be the best to use if you prefer a very laid back tweeter. The combination may result in some detail being lost in the upper end, but its midrange performance and voice reproduction will make you feel like someone is in the room talking to you. 

When I hooked up a set of towers that use the usher 8" drivers, the warmth from diana krall's sultry voice had me at "full attention". With my electrostats, Boyz II men took a sense of realism that I haven't had the pleasure of enjoying for a long time. 

In my current creation using horns and some 8" midranges, Back in black album had a sharp edge on the guitars and there was no doubt that angus could get your blood pumping.

These amps shined in each system, and there was no doubt they brought some of their attitude with them, no matter what they were powering. Amazingly, each driver seemed to bring out its best quality while being powered by the zuki's.

Only part that has me some concerned, is the upper end. It creates a very smooth response, but it does seem to lack some detail in that area. I wouldn't hesitate to throw a metal dome, or ribbon on there, but might think twice about using them along with a fabric tweeter. It may be so laid back, that it starts to disappear. 


You can double the price on these amps, before you start finding adequate competition. 

Needless to say, they have found a permanent home in my mustang, and have relegated my zapco's to the daily driver, where it's more about volume, then critical listening.


As far as internal pics, I will not post them until Zuki gives an A-ok on it. His reasoning is very sound for not wanting it out there, and I will continue to respect his wishes. 

Let me just say, that whatever is in there, will not disappoint. 

If I was looking for amps, I would get in on these before he realizes he has priced them way too low...


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

i received an e-mail 

which said that i was changing the color of the spl series amplifiers.

not sure where this came from.

but 

i am not going to change the color of this amplifier 

the 2 channel version 

aswell as the mono block version

will all look exactly the same 

as the 4 channel amplifier you have already seen 

and will match each other perfectly except for width


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

well, here is an addition to his line. A parametric eq

works with both oem and aftermarket headunits with amplifier auto-turn-on circuit so you do nothing more than take a set of leads from speakers
add rca ends and run rca cables into the eq. turn the oem deck to the desired volume level.

as oem head units have eq curves which change at different volume settings. 
you leave oem volume where you prefer.

than use eq master volume to set volume of stereo while leaving facotry eq oem deck left alone.

eq delivers 8 volts output.


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Is that the 5 channel in the background?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

sure looks like it... hopefully if I can get my job situation settled soon I will end up putting one of those in the suburban



CMR22 said:


> Is that the 5 channel in the background?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Am I not seeing the master volume of the EQ or it that the gain knob?


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

yes 

volume = gain .

would you like / prefer it to read / say/ something else ?

or leave it blank possibly ?

write more when i get time

thank you


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I would change it to read "Master Volume" only because when I see "Gain" I think set it and forget it instead of thinking it's my new master volume control.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

how about some new Zuki subs

they require .5 to .1 cf sealed
it is designed to work in a 1 cf box

not able to handle port or ib because suspension is fragile
handles 300 watts apprx. and > 94 db efficiency with fs of 18 hz
single 8 ohm coil


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Do you have more details on the subs such as mounting depth and maybe t/s specs?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

here is a pic of the eq powered up










CMR22 - From Zuki (Pat)

it will not come with any t/s parameters or graph specs.
it will just come with a simple guide
explaining how it is designed to fit a 1 cf box sealed the end
all this woofer does is unlock more bass volume potential from my small wattage amplifier owners
. it is not intended for regular market although if you buy one. 
it will play loud with very little wattage. but bottom out if you push it hard. >400 watts

I will measure it depth

.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

any info on the 5ch?


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

what do you want to know?

I believe it is 4x5wpc + 1x10wpc

not sure of dimensions


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice sounding CD's  , Acousticky ! 

I like the looks of the new stuff !!


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

fredridge said:


> what do you want to know?
> 
> I believe it is 4x5wpc + 1x10wpc
> 
> not sure of dimensions


Let me phrase the questions this way regarding power 

Can it power Dynaudio 3-way passives and a Fi Q 12" effortlessly and still have some headroom to spare?

Any crossover features or just gain? (got a close up of the terminals?) 

I am very interested in this amp and just getting a feel of what it can do. Is it still pre-order or already in production?


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> Let me phrase the questions this way regarding power
> 
> Can it power Dynaudio 3-way passives and a Fi Q 12" effortlessly and still have some headroom to spare?
> 
> ...



___________________________________________________

Can it power Dynaudio 3-way passives and a Fi Q 12" effortlessly 
and still have some headroom to spare?

NO

it would power them 
but not to a level which would seem to appear to have headroom 
and power to spare.

it was designed to run a set of common 2-ways actively 
and a zuki sub or two

and do so without adding any sonic signature to the signal it amplifies

neutral amplification all in one chassis

you can configure it into a three channel amplifier to run a passive set if you like


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you very much, exactly the answer i was looking for! I appreciate your honesty and i will be sending you a message shortly


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I am looking forward to getting my hands on one of those new zuki subs. Who is the build house for them?


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

drake78 said:


> I am looking forward to getting my hands on one of those new zuki subs. Who is the build house for them?


Just a guess.....But Scott and Patrick seem like good friends....so I am going to guess Fi....Ive notice Zuki amplifiers showing up in AA /Fi demo vehicles as of late.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I am also guessing these we will built by Fi... I am almost positive the ones I own are built by them so it would seam likely that these would be also


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

fredridge said:


> what do you want to know?
> 
> I believe it is 4x5wpc + 1x10wpc
> 
> not sure of dimensions



yes


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

so that eq would be a good substitute for, say, a fosgate 360 for cars that would need such a unit?

curious about the 5 channel...after reading another thread with glowing reviews about one of the 4 channels, the guy was running a set of 2 way passives off the front channels and bridged the rears for a sub and claimed solid spl when he turned the gains up slightly. could the same be said for the sub channel on the 5 channel? i own dual idmax 10's as well as a 15" avalanche and would like to know if 1 ohm would be out of the question for said channel. if so, would it be able to drive these at 4 ohms?


----------



## finebar4 (Aug 26, 2005)

Pseudonym said:


> so that eq would be a good substitute for, say, a fosgate 360 for cars that would need such a unit?
> It was designed to be the "poor mans" 360,
> 
> curious about the 5 channel...after reading another thread with glowing reviews about one of the 4 channels, the guy was running a set of 2 way passives off the front channels and bridged the rears for a sub and claimed solid spl when he turned the gains up slightly. could the same be said for the sub channel on the 5 channel? i own dual idmax 10's as well as a 15" avalanche and would like to know if 1 ohm would be out of the question for said channel. if so, would it be able to drive these at 4 ohms?


2 ohm min. You are not going to see 150's, but you would have a decent bottom end.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> so that eq would be a good substitute for, say, a fosgate 360 for cars that would need such a unit?
> 
> curious about the 5 channel...after reading another thread with glowing reviews about one of the 4 channels, the guy was running a set of 2 way passives off the front channels and bridged the rears for a sub and claimed solid spl when he turned the gains up slightly. could the same be said for the sub channel on the 5 channel? i own dual idmax 10's as well as a 15" avalanche and would like to know if 1 ohm would be out of the question for said channel. if so, would it be able to drive these at 4 ohms?


Maybe go for one of the spl models , otherwise you should be extremely happy with the Eleets mono.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

yeah, if you are looking to run dual IDmax's I am guessing you are looking for some serious bump with you sq and would think you need one of the mono amps


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

so if the 5 channel wont work for me, which combo would do the trick? i need something to power an active 2 way setup and the subs i mentioned. also, what're the differences between the 2 eleets 4 channels and why does everyone keep going for the smaller one?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

The black 4 channel is very nice  

edit]
This amp also has dual everything inside, naturally. Two power coils, capacitance rails, voltage rails, etc. I'm not an amp expert, but essentially its like a pair of engines in there. Sweet.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Pseudonym said:


> why does everyone keep going for the smaller one?


i like the terminal layout, all on one side


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

I am going to order one here soon.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

I am still completly awe struck by the amazing clarity/detail/overall sound. two thumbs^^and two big fat toes^^way up


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

by chance i tripped into this zuki and zukified thread and now im hooked. Im just gonna ask some basic question. no... its not about its sq. I can imagine smiling faces on the zuki owners.  here we go

(i) the smaller eleets 4 channel, can it play 2 way active _adequately_? 

(ii) any1 review the bigger 4 channel and its smaller bro? 

p/s: im trying very hard not to judge when i look at the specs


----------



## jj_diamond (Oct 3, 2007)

ask Patrick, [email protected]


----------



## bafukie (Nov 23, 2007)

yeah i did. i juz thought some of u guys who are using it might know the answer


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Bafukie,

Pat will answer you, Think of what you want the package to say [ and what language ] it should be wrote in  

edit]
Jitra is a town in Kedah, Malaysia. The town is currently the third biggest urban area in Kedah after the state capital Alor Star and Sungai Petani. It is located in the Kubang Pasu district.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

did anyone here ever buy one of these spl amps? I think he sold a num ber of them, but haven't seen any reviews.


----------

